

All of pg's hacker-news comments [using the archived post data] - jsomers
http://jsomers.net/yc

======
jcl
Now all you have to do is feed it to a travesty generator, and you can have
your very own PG bot.

Sample output:

 _This is the least useful time to have done that would lead to horrible bugs.
But I don't think boundp exists either. So far I haven't needed it. readall
keeps calling read till it runs out of input, and returns itself. This turns
out to be quite handy. is is just CL eq (or rather eql) Unset variables are
not null; that would not be hard, but their valuations are not null; that
would not be hard, but their valuations are not null; that would not be hard,
but their valuations are not null; that would have reacted so angrily if I'd
said Microsoft was dead in 1995. They would have been ambivalent about it. Why
pre-announce it? To prevent people from using competitors. MSFT used to be
called progn. (It's surprising how much better that little change makes..._

~~~
Jesin
Where did you get that generator? I want one!

~~~
jcl
I just fed it into the first Google result for "travesty generator":

<http://www.eskimo.com/~rstarr/poormfa/travesty.html>

(I only fed in part of the PG text, though, as the generator takes longer the
more text you feed in... probably melting this poor guy's web server.)

You can find code for other generators online, like jwz's:

<http://www.jwz.org/dadadodo/>

------
brk
Wow. This is almost stalker-esque. If you find yourself bidding on his used
keyboard on ebay, seek help.

~~~
jsomers
I enjoy pg's writing. _in toto_ , these comments effectively comprise one
giant essay, except that they're more focused. So why not?

In the same way, I don't regret reading Feynman's, Lewis Carroll's, or James
Joyce's letters. Thoughtful people tend to write thoughtfully, whatever the
context.

Incidentally, I probably _would_ buy Knuth's keyboard.

~~~
brk
It just seems that this link: <http://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=pg> has
all the same data, and more "context", as you can see his comments and peoples
replies.

Also, the majority of his comments are somewhat, uh, boring when you see them
all laid out. Just simple comments/replies a lot of the time really.

I would hardly call this a "giant essay", it's more like half of a Twitter
feed...

~~~
jsomers
Unless I'm mistaken, that page doesn't go back more than a day, which would
mean it has less than a 1% of the data.

Could be there's a "more" button I'm not seeing, though.

~~~
brk
Surely any devout pg stalker reloads once an hour. Probably with a ruby or arc
script.

